
Punched Cards: A Brief Tutorial (2002) - luu
https://www.computer.org/portal/web/computingnow/annals/extras/cardsvol24n2
======
janwillemb
On my device (Firefox for Android) I only see a large blank emptyness with a
column of words on the right side of the page. Only the first two words of the
sentences are visible.

